# suspended sliding cupboard mechanism



## harryj (Jun 14, 2014)

I am building a murphy bed unit where the two units fronting the concealed bed, slide one to each side, when the bed is in use. cabinet sizes are approx 90 high 33 wide 12 deep. Can anyone assist with ldentyfing a manucturers and or retailer of the suspesion slider mechanism.
Any help in locating these suspension mechanisms appreciated


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience, occupation, or if retired…from what, or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 

Some of that hardware is proprietary to the manufacturer of the bed system. You could make your own using a trolley or wheel type sliding door hardware, for projects like sliding closet doors.

I made this kids bedroom with sliding cabinets done that way.
.






























.


----------

